# Rashid Latif Medical College



## pachee (Sep 2, 2010)

Hey guys,

I initially wanted to obtain admission into Fatima Memorial but unfortunately the deadline for that had passed by but I contacted them regardless and they told me to definitely try and go for Rashid Latif Medical college which is opening up just this year. Apparently it's being launched by a world renowned doctor, named Dr.Rashid Latif. As told and from what I saw on their website, it is approved by PMDC and UHS but not by WHO yet, which will most likely come after the graduation of its first batch or in coming years. Now, my question is, has anyone heard anything about it? Would you guys recommend it since some people in Pakistan whom I've spoken with have recommended it due to the fact that it's run by Dr.Rashid Latif himself (although I don't know who he is but it could be because I'm from Canada).

Any info regarding this school would be of great help


----------



## anas91 (Nov 6, 2010)

Rashid Latif med clg gave its advertisment today in Jang newspaper lahore edition pg.3 > Here is the link: 
http://ejang.jang.com.pk/12-23-2010/lahore/page3.asp 

I also did hear a lot about dis world renowned Dr.Rashid Lateef . . 
he really providing state of the art medical education !

last date 2 submit form iz 30th december.


----------



## ania (Nov 24, 2010)

well i did hear about this college and yes its correct this college is recognised by UHS, and as far as WHO affiliation is concerned i guess in a few years it will get that but the bottom line id that its a registered college so you can think about it


----------

